# So TODAY is the big day....



## FayDanielle

Well ladies....babies time has come :happydance:

Seen as I made it far too comfortable for her in there, its come to Induction!
Which will start at 11am tomorow morning!

So today, Ive been for my last outing with 'the bump'! Only went to my local shopping centre, but it passed a little bit of time!
Stocked up on magazines, snacks and drinks for the hospital, bought myself some slippers and a little pink polka dot dressing gown and slippers for the baby too!
Bags are all packed...and today is CHILL DAY!
Face masks, a long soak in the bath, going to hair removal cream my legs and floof! :blush: Take-away...lots of cuddles with the dog! and Jeremy Kyle of course!!

So if any of you have me on facebook and are bored tomorow and fancy stalking me, I dont mind you updating on here for me :flower:

Now....any guesses on babies weight?! Ill upload a bump picture shortly :)
xxx


----------



## _laura

Awww good luck hun! Bet you can't wait afte all this time. Have a good day and I can't wait for the updates tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## lovemy bump

Aww good luck ur last nite of peace and quiet :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck hun, will be stalking your FB! x


----------



## charlotte-xo

good luck!!...hope everything goes well for you!!...

:flow: --x

ooh and im not that good with guesses but im just gonna randomly say 7lb 8oz


----------



## EffyKat

Aw good luck hun :D xx


----------



## faolan5109

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww good luck. I'll be stalking on fb lol. I'm going to say 7lbs 2oz.


----------



## LoisP

Good luck! I'm actually jelous that you can prepare yourself to remove hair from your 'floof' i'm so scared i'll go into labour when i'm in the 'growing out' stage (hahahaa! Sorry tmi!)

Good luck sweetness! Hope everything goes well
and my guess is 8lbs 3onz :thumbup:

x


----------



## divershona

awwwww good luck fay :) im going to be stalking you on facebook too hehe

hope everything goes smoothly for you and your little cupcake will be here soon :D


----------



## amygwen

I'll say 7 lb 10 oz!

Good luck hun, I was induced and I was only in labor for about 8 hours, although I had to have a c-section -- it really wasn't that bad for me! Everything will go great, I bet you can't wait to meet your little girl! :flower:


----------



## pansylove

ahhh i'm so excited for you!! can't wait to see piccys, good luck you'll be fine :) xxxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you girls :D
Im so bloody excited...just had a sleep (in my mums bed may I add...its SOOOOO comfortable!) haha!

Ill upload a picture when shes in from work, ive packed the camera in my bags and theyre ready in the boot for tomorow!

Aww Amy, 8 hours would be fab :D I dont mind if I need a section, suppose they have to do whats best if needs be!

xx


----------



## baby.moo

goodluck!! and congrats!


----------



## MissMamma

good luck honey!
enjoy your last night of peace :haha:
i hope labours short and sweet for you :D..xx


----------



## Lexi_jaine

good luck


----------



## Youngling

Good luck. Im excited for ya.
Ill be checking up on ur facebook tomorrow
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Tick Tock...Tick Tock!!!

time is dragging!


----------



## pansylove

it's like xmas eve!! x


----------



## we can't wait

Aww- Good luck! Hope everything goes well.
xxx


----------



## Tanara

_Cant wait to see her Fay!! Fingers crossed for a fast easy delivery xx! I'll defiantly be stalking your facebook to lol._


----------



## samface182

eee. good luck for tomorrow fay! maybe she will come tonight :lol:


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you ladies :D

Im ever so bloody excited! ha!
xx


----------



## GemmaLeanne

fingers crossed for you on fast and hopefully as painfree as possible delivery!
Good luck!! make sure you update with pics when all is settled :) xx


----------



## x__amour

Good luck Fay!!! :hugs:
Can't wait to see your beautiful daughter! Hope you have an amazing labor! :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh bestest of luck for tomorrow:D
you done really well already :)xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Awww good luck! x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Good Luck!
I hope you have an amazing birth I will be stalking FB.
Cant wait to see what she looks like.
:dust: :dust:

Lots of love from Lyrik and I.


----------



## Sophiiie

loads of luck! hope everything goes really smoothly for you & can't wait to read your birth story :flow: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Good Luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you to all of you :)
Feeling so overcome with excitement and happiness right now!!

x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yahoo!!
Remember to stay strong and positive!
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Good luck hun :) Hope it goes well! xx


----------



## Mei190

Good luck I hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## MissMamma

good luck honey...cant wait to hear your birth story and see her beautiful lil pictures..xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Good luck today! Hope everything goes well :) Not long now till you'll be holding your little girl in your arms :)

xoxox


----------



## charmedlassie

Good luck!! :baby: xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

So you all know Fay was induced today!
Lets send her lots of dust and positive thoughts..

:dust: :dust

Update!!
Hey Hun, not a lot happening. Went on monitor at 12, its now almost half one and still on it as they're a little bit worried about the trace and think baby may be in distress, so waiting on doctor coming from theatre to take a look at it to see if they can continue with induction or do an emergency section, will let you know anything else as soon as I know anything xx 

update!!
Doctor was happy with the trace and said baby is fine, so I had the internal and not dilated, so ive had a pessary inserted. Now I have to wait 24 hours to be examined again unless I feel like I'm going into labour. Can see it being a long and tiring day!! X


----------



## Sophiiie

hope things start moving along for her x
:dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I tired to make a new thread but I would not met me as I am no longer pregnant:(
But I will keep updating in here for all the ladies.


----------



## divershona

awwwww good luck Fay, :dust::dust::dust:

hope everything is going okay so far :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Good luck :)


----------



## Brionybaby

Good luck!!! :D xx


----------



## bbyno1

aww bless..i hope it all happens so quickly :dust:xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Update~

I have to stay in now until baby comes unless they decide its best to go home and rest and come back, but the trace has started picking up regular tightenings so fingers crossed something starts happening xx 

thing are starting to happen:):)


----------



## vaniilla

exiting stuff :happydance: hopefully things are progressing the little one will make an appearance :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

YAY CONTRACTION!
Send her lots of DUST
:dust: :dust:

I'm now getting contractions, regular but not lasting very long. Back on the trace to monitor baby and the contractions. No pain relief as of yet, but finding the birthing ball good!! Going for a walk as soon as I get off this monitor Xx


----------



## LittlePeople

Good Luck Fay :)


----------



## casann

Good luck - Hope things speed up :) xx


----------



## missynz

good luck chicka,and lots of:dust::dust:


----------



## sarah0108

good luck hun i say 8lb1 :)


----------



## Youngling

Yay things are starting to speed up. Good luck
x


----------



## mayb_baby

Good Luck xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope it's ok for me to put this but...she's here! :)


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Fay!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tanara

_Congratulations Fay!! Can't wait to see photos (sorry i posted on facebook too lol)_


----------



## x__amour

Hey guys! Callie stepped out and asked me to update on what's going on!
Fay's had her baby girl! :happydance:

Fay gave birth to a perfect baby girl on October 15th, 2010 at 11:53pm! She weighs 6lbs, 11.5oz. She was in labor for 2½ hours and only used gas and air!

Congratulations to Fay and we can't wait to see pictures! :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Aw! Congradulations!!


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats Fay I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Sophiiie

aww brilliant news! congratulations Fay! :dance: x


----------



## bbyno1

ahh congratulations!:D
done an amazing job on just gas and air!
and a short labor too.yay:D
bet shes gorgeous!x


----------



## LoisP

congratulations Fay, she is absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## stephx

Congrats hun!! I bet she is beautiful :flower:

xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Congratulations Fay!! 

x x


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations Fay, can't wait to see her, I bet she's gorgeous! x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations, hope you're all good and can't wait to see some pics :)
well done on the quick labour and only doing it on gas and air :)
xx


----------



## vaniilla

congratulations :hugs: looking forward to seeing the pics :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## MissMamma

awh wow! such a short labour and you did amazing with just gas and air honey!
cant wait for birth story and pics of your princess
congrats :flower:
and i hope she has a name now!


----------



## x__amour

Oh my God, Fay! She is *SO* beautiful! :hugs:
Just absolutely stunning! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Youngling

Congrats. I see a picture on facebook and she is lovely
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you to you all :)

We're home now, safe and well!

will update sometime shortly, with birth story.

Girls I must say...most AMAZING thing after the most traumatic thing ive ever experienced :)
xx


----------



## Sophiiie

glad you're both home & well :) looking forward to your story x


----------



## JoJo16

congrats!! x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

looking forward to reading the birth story :flower: congrats again :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations!
She is so so so cute! x


----------



## 18singlemom2b

congrats can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Green373

Cant wait to read your story Fay, im so happy you both are safe and resting at home, shes beautiful by the way, just like her mommy :)
Congradulations :D


----------



## Youngling

Whats her name???
xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Glad your home safe and she is gorgeous!


----------



## FayDanielle

Ha, i had a nosy back and teared up sooo much reading this :D
xx


----------



## amandadixey3

:)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I go look at my old threads sometimes and all the congratulations on here and fb :)


----------



## Tanara

_Cant believe shes two months old already Fay! _


----------



## FayDanielle

Tanara said:


> _Cant believe shes two months old already Fay! _

I know, its gone SO quick!!
I cant believe Fayth is almost here :baby:
Im so excited to see her.
If she looks anything like Taye, she will be an absolutely beautiful baby :D
x


----------



## mayb_baby

OMG Mia's 2months :shock:
xxx


----------



## FayDanielle

I'm digging this thread back up!! AGAIN :haha:

This was one year ago today! Wow, how time has flown!
xx


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I just read this entire thread, excite to see pics of the new baby, only then tp pay attention to dates and snack myself in the head. Lol is she one now?


----------



## mayb_baby

Awwwwwwwwww
Happy Birthday Mia :)
xxxx


----------



## Ashleii15

Happy Birthday Wishes!! =D


----------

